# purse carriers?



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a purse carrier for Brody. It would mainly be for when we go on vacation and I want to bring him with me. Do you guys have them and use them? What kind do you have? Do they ride OK in them? Do they bark or scratch to get out?! That might be kind of disruptive in a restaurant?! LOL!

There are so many different kinds of them and in every price range. I just wondered what kind you guys have or recommend?

Brodysmom


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I had a Sherpa carrier when we only had CoCo. It was wonderful. I could put her in it and go anywhere without anyone knowing she was there. Once we added Cotton I got a stroller for them. Now that I have TinkerBella, the stroller is the only way to go. Now I just throw a blanket over the top and no one even questions if it is a baby stroller or not(unless they decided to bark or growl. lol)


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I have the Petfly carriers for the girls when I'm out for a while. I also make some soft sling/messenger style carriers and sell them. The girls love the soft carriers for comfort. I think they feel as if they are being carried in my arms because of the softness of them. How big is your Brody. Btw..her is a pic of one of mine I made. WIllow is in this one and she is around 6.5 lbs. I make most of these out of vintage fabrics, mixed with some new fabrics.





















Lori


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> I have the Petfly carriers for the girls when I'm out for a while. I also make some soft sling/messenger style carriers and sell them. The girls love the soft carriers for comfort. I think they feel as if they are being carried in my arms because of the softness of them. How big is your Brody. Btw..her is a pic of one of mine I made. WIllow is in this one and she is around 6.5 lbs. I make most of these out of vintage fabrics, mixed with some new fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your carriers are beautiful! Brody is 3 pounds now at 4+months. He will probably be around 4-5 pounds, he charts at 4.5 pounds as an adult. I would be VERY interested in one of your carriers. Could you pm me with details on getting one? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I take mine everywhere except grocery store's and restaurants as not only can you get in trouble for sneaking them in but the restaurant get in alot of trouble for them being in there even if they do not know, it is unsanitary.

You can try ebay to find you a purse that meets your needs;-) I have bought tons off of there


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> I take mine everywhere except grocery store's and restaurants as not only can you get in trouble for sneaking them in but the restaurant get in alot of trouble for them being in there even if they do not know, it is unsanitary.
> 
> You can try ebay to find you a purse that meets your needs;-) I have bought tons off of there


I can't believe that an itty bittty dog in a carrier would be more unsanitary than a child who is flinging stuff everywhere or running around with a leaky diaper, etc.! But yes, I understand they aren't allowed in restaurants or grocery stores. Thanks for the info!

Brodysmom


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

I have 2 carriers for Emma one is a sherpa knock off which i like better than the sherpa that my mother in law has..the sherpa she has folded down somehow so it looks squishy the sides on my knock off stay up and dont squish down.. I also have a carrier that looks like a purse and you can't tell Emma is in it unless she pokes her nose out the little crack where mesh meets mesh..

I've taken her into grocery stores and restaurants... mostly because we go on road trips to a place and then end up their longer than we expected and need to eat and I will not leave Emma in the car that's just asking for trouble. Most the time though if its in the summer and Emma is with us we ask for a seat on the patio and I explain i have my dog with me and no one cares the restaurant people usually come and swarm to give pets lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That's my concern too.... we are planning on going camping, traveling next fall and I won't leave Brody in the car either. So he's going to have to come with us. I want an unobtrusive way to carry him that is comfortable for him. I have some good ideas.... now to go shopping!!! Thanks! 

Brodysmom


----------



## MissB (Sep 6, 2008)

I never seem to be surprised enough. How totally inconsiderate of others to "sneak" a pet into places where they say no pets allowed. 
It's one thing if you ask and the store owner/manager says it's ok but to "hide" a dog in a bag or stroller is terrible!! People have allergies and need to be able to trust the fact that a no animal policy is *respected* by everybody. 
I take my dogs to outside patios accasionaly where dogs are ok to be. I would never ever "sneak" my dogs into where they are not permitted to be. To tell you the truth I'd be the first one telling the store staff about a dog if I saw one there too. Just out of consideration for sick allergic people. 

yes my kids may be messy at times(well not mine because I can control mine, and defo not messy in stores or rest.) but at least people aren't allergic to them, not litterally anyways


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oops... when I said unobtrusive, I didn't mean that I was going to sneak him in everywhere. I meant a private and comfy place for him to ride when he's with me, not in a plastic carrier or such. I will use the bag to take him to the vet, out to the park, etc. And if we are out with him and needed to eat, I would either get the food to go, or sit outside on the patio. All the time hoping that he would just be sleeping in the bag beside me and not causing a ruckus. I am not the sneaky type!


----------



## MissB (Sep 6, 2008)

Brodysmom, There I'm totally with you. Don't take offence, you weren't the one suggesting how to sneak I have bags for mine because I'm a huge bag freak. I hardly ever use them because usually mine walk themselves but I still can't buy enough bags. However they are perfect! for exactly what you are saying, outdoor cafés, evenings with friends where you want your baby to have his own place and so on. Last night I was at a friends who has her own chi and took my PetFlys with me so Rosie could go lye in her own space if she wanted to get away a bit and it worked perfectly.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

This is the one we have for Bailey, he loves it. Well, only when your on the move... if you stop for more then a couple minutes, he wants someone to hold him so he can be part of the happening! lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

BaileysMommy said:


> This is the one we have for Bailey, he loves it. Well, only when your on the move... if you stop for more then a couple minutes, he wants someone to hold him so he can be part of the happening! lol


That's a beautiful bag! OH my.... I can tell I need to get out my credit card. LOL! 

Brodysmom


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh i love the cute purses! I just got a stroller though but I got it to make it eayer for me when im out and about sometimes we go through busy town and I dont want her getting trampled so im just gonna stick her in the buggy with junior the cav (as he will only get jealous!!) Its really handy for outdoor markets and stuff too which is wear we get our veg and meat and stuff from.. 

*Baileys mom *your purse is sooo cute!! bailey looks so sweet with his pull over haha!

I never thought about people with dog allergies when i take my pooch out and in stores...am i ignorent or what lol! x


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Brody's mom, do you have a Walgreen's there by you? I got my bag there for a great price! If I remember correctly it was only like $15.00 dollars, may have been less. I can't recall now. lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

BaileysMommy said:


> Brody's mom, do you have a Walgreen's there by you? I got my bag there for a great price! If I remember correctly it was only like $15.00 dollars, may have been less. I can't recall now. lol


wow, that's a bargain for sure! Yes, we have a ton of Walgreens here. I will go take a look! Thanks for the tip!!

Brodysmom


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I carry Jack in a Petote Roxy. I initially ordered a Lola but realised it would end up being too small (even if it is gorgeous). This bag is great, although it's not the style I wanted Jack loves it and when he sees it he jumps right in. He just goes to sleep, and it's pretty cozy. Plus if you put the flap down no one has a clue there is anything in it, it just looks like a handbag, i've taken him all over the place when i've had to.


----------



## AstronomicalDawn (Jan 12, 2009)

I am in the process of bidding on a really cute pink and brown doggy purse for Lola on Ebay... I hope I get it! I haven't been able to find a cute cheap one in my area at all.
Once I get one I am going to bring Lola EVERYWHERE with me! Well, everywhere that she is allowed to go anyway!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

ooooo they have Juicy bags on sale here!! I nearly got one instead of the Petote but I couldn't find the right desgin and here it is 50% off!
http://www.petvogue.co.uk/luxury-juicy-couture-carrier-p-139.html


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

I really like your Petote. It looks like really nice quality. Is it comfortable on your shoulder?
I looked at the petote.com website and I like the genevieve style. 

I need to start looking on ebay for used carriers too. I love second hand with the cheaper prices.  It is nice to know what is nice quality that lasts.

Em


----------



## lgahr (Dec 16, 2008)

Astro-Dawn:
I am north of you about 2 hours and we have these stores called ODD LOTS and BIG LOTS up here....anyway they have a square black vinyl bag available in those stores right now for less than 15 dollars. It looks just like a large purse but has mesh sides and a mesh zipper top. I was shopping in Mansfield -- you probably have one of the same stores in your area somewhere....but, just do not think about looking for pet supplies there. I was looking for a new mop when I found all the pet "stuff". Just thought I would share the info. Good Luck!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah the Petote is a good quality bag and comfortable - i'll be selling mine in a couple of months though - i'm bored of it!


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

I understand the non obtrusive part, I can't recommend anything because I don't have a chi, yet. Though I personally like the idea, if anybody goes to parks and there are some areas like the play ground that have lots of kids, they tend to be hyped up at that time and might not be a good mix so you want a bag or carrier that doesn't announce little doggy when you walk past, the messenger would be great for that. I think there are more applications then that especially when traveling. Good luck.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

heee heee yeah..when you put it that way I totally agree. Not to mention what's on the grocery carts yuck!!!

Lori




Brodysmom said:


> I can't believe that an itty bittty dog in a carrier would be more unsanitary than a child who is flinging stuff everywhere or running around with a leaky diaper, etc.! But yes, I understand they aren't allowed in restaurants or grocery stores. Thanks for the info!
> 
> Brodysmom


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

this is the bag I got from Walgreen..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That is really CUTE!


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

This is a leather carrier that I bought on ebay, The leather is very soft and the lining inside is very plush. It looks like a regular handbag. It has a pocket on each side and a mesh window at each end.


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Gisele, could you make your pic bigger? Do you know what brand it is?

Em


----------



## Chiforus (Oct 14, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> I have the Petfly carriers for the girls when I'm out for a while. I also make some soft sling/messenger style carriers and sell them. The girls love the soft carriers for comfort. I think they feel as if they are being carried in my arms because of the softness of them. How big is your Brody. Btw..her is a pic of one of mine I made. WIllow is in this one and she is around 6.5 lbs. I make most of these out of vintage fabrics, mixed with some new fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous! I'm going to PM you.

Sohpie is still small and I can stuff her in my purse. I did buy a carrier on ebay that my dd carries Chloe in. It's a nice jeans fabric. I just ordered this one for Sohpie.

http://store.doubledbrands.com/1098.html


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a couple different carriers now.  I bought one from Ivy's mom that I LOVE, but Brody has different ideas. It's open at the top and he will need some training to lay in it or sit quietly without jumping out!

I needed something sturdier, so I got a Sherpa Montreal. It's a great bag and I really like it! It's a little heavy, but I like the firmness of it and it doesn't collapse around Brody when he's in it. It zips across the top and the two sides.  There's no place where he could stick his head out or jump out, so it's very secure.

Here's a pic of the Sherpa Montreal....

http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?familyid=12211&Ntt=sherpa montreal&OneResultRedirect=1

I also ordered another bag that was a lot cheaper, similar to the sherpa. It hasn't arrived yet. I definitely have enough bags now! Just call me the bag lady!!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Pippa would try and jump out of her carriers when I first got her. She is around 5 years old. Now she will sit in one all day. Proof you can teach an old dog new tricks. 

Oh you have to share pics of the carrier Lori made you. I love them.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Brodysmom,I have a couple ordinary sherpas a friend gave me, but that one is lovely!


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

hi dont know if anyone is interested but have you tried ioffer heres a few http://www.ioffer.com/i/87930021 i know they are copies but look the part lol and for 1 with shipping to the uk is only 30.00


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I wanted to buy one for Venus but she gets so yappy around anyone other that my hubby or myself. I'm afraid that it's kinda defeat the purpose. Kinda sucks.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't know if anyone seen this.... but I found more bags like Bailey's if anyone is interested. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=36252


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

BaileysMommy said:


> I don't know if anyone seen this.... but I found more bags like Bailey's if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=36252


BaileysMommy, you are so NICE to offer to do that! If I wasn't so nutso and didn't go out and buy all those bags already I would take you up on that offer. That's really sweet of you to offer. Maybe someone here will see that thread and see those cute bags that Walgreens has on sale! That's a great deal!

Brodysmom


----------



## IHeartBK (Jan 27, 2009)

We put Summer in this one sometimes:

http://www.gingerpuplane.com/p253/snuggle-bug/product_info.html

I should post some pics of her in it! She's so cute  And she likes to sleep in it when we leave it on the floor in the bedroom. This one also has a chain that connects to her harness, so she can't jump out or anything. She really likes riding in it lol


----------



## Jenn4872 (Jan 9, 2009)

I saw a couple very similar to the one that BaileysMom posted. They were at Winn Dixie. I was surprised to see them at the grocery store but they were well made! They had solid black ones & REALLY CUTE girl ones that were pink and black. If I had a girl, I would've snatched that one up!! They were $20


----------



## v**k**f (Feb 9, 2009)

MissB said:


> I never seem to be surprised enough. How totally inconsiderate of others to "sneak" a pet into places where they say no pets allowed.
> It's one thing if you ask and the store owner/manager says it's ok but to "hide" a dog in a bag or stroller is terrible!! People have allergies and need to be able to trust the fact that a no animal policy is *respected* by everybody.
> I take my dogs to outside patios accasionaly where dogs are ok to be. I would never ever "sneak" my dogs into where they are not permitted to be. To tell you the truth I'd be the first one telling the store staff about a dog if I saw one there too. Just out of consideration for sick allergic people.
> 
> yes my kids may be messy at times(well not mine because I can control mine, and defo not messy in stores or rest.) but at least people aren't allergic to them, not litterally anyways


I know that I am new here, and really have no desire to ruffle feathers, but this email was so blanketed and generalized that it really bothered me. In fact I found it insulting.

I want to say here that I am a nurse. These statments were very fear based and not sure where the studies are to back up the statements that a dog in a contained space, and no one touching them would cause someone's dog allergies to act up. The dog dander/hair on that persons clothes and many others would cause more of an issue. Most stores though are very large and there would not be enough build up in that one area to cause a problem. I would say the person would only have a problem if they were to pet your dog, which I would hope they wouldn't if they have allergies. Dogs are allowed into stores if they are service dogs and I am not aware of any lawsuits from people going into asthma attacks or allergic responses because of this.

Why don't we just go ahead and ban grass, dandelions, peanuts, and perfume.

Oh well, nice bags, you got me looking up bags for my dog. I wish I could find one like the blue jean soft ones, how georgeous.

I hope I didn't insult anyone, not my attention, but it just seemed like an urban legend about ready to run rampant.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

When I was in Germany. It was amazing. Dogs small or big are allowed in restraint malls. Anywhere really. 

I was just so impress by this. I wish other countries are like that.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

on the dogs in stores thing- i was told they are allowed in most shopping malls as long as they are being held or in carriers, especially when there is a pet store in the mall. Outlet malls are very pet friendly as well. My rule is, if they tell me to leave I will go without any problems,if there are signs posted I do not push my limits by going in. I always take carrera into the banks with me, the malls, all pet stores and pet boutiques, places like Home Depot, anywhere without food. Anytime we go to the mall I do not go or walk near the food court. If the rule "no pets allowed" is there they should inforce it, otherwise I will go in...it may sound pushy but most places could care less, that is what I have learned. Just to clairfy, when they do inforce it--by telling me to leave or have it posted I do not put up a fuss, I just go which obviously is how it should be.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

carrera said:


> on the dogs in stores thing- i was told they are allowed in most shopping malls as long as they are being held or in carriers, especially when there is a pet store in the mall. Outlet malls are very pet friendly as well. My rule is, if they tell me to leave I will go without any problems,if there are signs posted I do not push my limits by going in. I always take carrera into the banks with me, the malls, all pet stores and pet boutiques, places like Home Depot, anywhere without food. Anytime we go to the mall I do not go or walk near the food court. If the rule "no pets allowed" is there they should inforce it, otherwise I will go in...it may sound pushy but most places could care less, that is what I have learned. Just to clairfy, when they do inforce it--by telling me to leave or have it posted I do not put up a fuss, I just go which obviously is how it should be.


Thats a good way to look at it. Never really thought of it like that, but with something so incredibly tiny, I really can't see the problem if people can't even see it...


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

The only thing that confuses me if it is a health issue is, seeing eye dogs. I understand the need for them, but if it is a health issue, whey would a seeing eye dog be aloud to be in a food establishment if others are not. Not trying to ruffle feathers here but just curious. 

Lori


----------

